# What would you do?



## EJR (29 August 2016)

Sooo I posted last week about riding my new horse and it didn't go very well! My instructor looked at her and felt her hind leg she thinks she's tender - horsey lifted her leg and wouldn't let her touch it.

Also her feet are a mess and she has said she shouldn't have been sent like that (I knew this, all the other girls in the yard were outraged too). She's very quiet on the ground though hit me in the face with her tail when i groomed her yesterday. She was also impossible to catch it took 2 days and eventually she gave up! 

So I had said to her old owner I wasn't happy and for her to take her back which was an agreement we had if we didn't gel. It has made me feel nervous on the ground with her and I know me being nervous makes the situation worse! So horsey is still with me and no sign of old owner. 

So to get to the point, should I get a farrier out to sort her feet and a vet to check her? I was planning on getting a vet but as the riding went so bad I thought I'm not buying her no matter what the vet says so there's no point, I'll send her back. Should I give her another chance? I am in 2 minds and I just don't know what to do.

She's a lovely girl but should I send her back and look for something more suitable to me? She also panics if she's in the arena on her own but my instructor said this would be easily and quickly sorted. The issue is her condition and riding. I really don't know what to do!

Sorry I rambled on a bit, I would love to hear from some of you more experienced people!


----------



## Pinkvboots (29 August 2016)

When you tried the horse at her previous home how was she ? did you see her ridden did you ride her?


----------



## paddi22 (29 August 2016)

what does your instructor think of you and the horse together as a match?

Most of the stuff wouldn't worry me. Some sellers scrimp on cash and don't pay for horses to get their hooves done if they know they are moving them on. It's not a massive issue, just puts the costs of farrier on you.  A lot of horses come from dealers in poor condition at times, but they soon fill out.  The tail swishing issue is a complete non-issue and just happens. Same with the catching, all horses will try it on to see what they can get away with. If she can be caught now then that's not a problem.

What did she do when you were riding her? What made you so nervous?


----------



## EJR (29 August 2016)

I saw her ridden and I rode her which was grand but didn't get her til 4 weeks later and she appeared with a sore leg then.

I'm not happy with her she was stomping her feet at me earlier. The other girls opnions are that there's probably something wrong with her and not one of them have said they would be happy with her. I'm sending her back, everything together makes me not want her. 

She kept taking off in canter, backing up in to the fence, lifting her 2 front feet though not fully rearing. I wasn't pulling at her mouth. She rode ok in between but she's definitely not for me.

My instructor said she looked lame and there was heat in her hind leg. She said in a nice way that when there is so much choice out there I should find something that suits me better and that she wouldn't be happy.


----------



## Red-1 (29 August 2016)

EJR said:



			I saw her ridden and I rode her which was grand but didn't get her til 4 weeks later and she appeared with a sore leg then.

I'm not happy with her she was stomping her feet at me earlier. The other girls opnions are that there's probably something wrong with her and not one of them have said they would be happy with her. I'm sending her back, everything together makes me not want her. 

She kept taking off in canter, backing up in to the fence, lifting her 2 front feet though not fully rearing. I wasn't pulling at her mouth. She rode ok in between but she's definitely not for me.

My instructor said she looked lame and there was heat in her hind leg. She said in a nice way that when there is so much choice out there I should find something that suits me better and that she wouldn't be happy.
		
Click to expand...

In that case yes I would send her back, as that is your agreement with the owner. The shoes would need doing though as shoes are a maintenance issue, and they are due.


----------



## paddi22 (29 August 2016)

yeah if you're not confident on her send her back and get one you click with.


----------



## Pinkvboots (30 August 2016)

If she is lame then I would be ringing up the previous owners, but to be fair she has been moved to a strange place with a strange person it may take her a while to settle in, and please don't take this the wrong way but it sounds like you have not had much experience with horses and don't have much confidence, it might be worth sharing a suitable horse for a while to get more confident before buying another one.


----------



## EJR (30 August 2016)

I totally expected the settling in period. I've been riding/ working around my yard for years and years but this is my first horse which is definitely a whole new experience and yes I am naturally a nervous person. I'm also surrounded by very experienced knowledgeable horse owners all of whom have advised me not to buy this one due to her condition and behaviour.


----------



## Micky (31 August 2016)

Send her back and look for one that you have a real gut instinct when you view it...might take a while but better getting one that is right than getting one because it's there..good luck


----------



## eggs (31 August 2016)

I'm guessing from what you have written that you haven't actually bought this mare yet?  If you have her on a trial or a LWVTB and you are not happy with her then send her back and keep looking for something that you are happy with.  Having said that, in your position I would have a chat with my instructor to see what they thought too.  I may be wrong but you don't sound that experienced?  The mare did not intentionally hit you in the face with her tail, she was probably just swishing at a fly but if you feel nervous on the ground with her I doubt this is helping the mare to settle in.


----------



## Maesto's Girl (1 September 2016)

If you don't feel comfortable then you will need to send her back else she won't get better. She sounds as though she needs your confidence to be ridden through the riding issues, which you sound like you don't have. 

As the others have said, I would get the farrier out and as for the tail swishing....I've had this happen to me as I was in the wrong place at the same time as a fly  It definitely wasn't malicious


----------



## LadySam (2 September 2016)

Let's see.  She has 


Bad feet
Heat/lameness in her leg
Is trying to get away from the bridle
Stomping
Hasn't been vetted
If her feet are that bad, I'd be willing to bet she hasn't seen a dentist in some time either, which may explain the head/backing up stuff (also, how old is the horse?).  Feet may or may not be the source of the issue in her leg.

Stomping is probably nothing.  Like the tail swish, it might have just been flies.  Has she been pawing as well?  

You know how sometimes people have a car that needs a bunch of maintenance, the MOT is due, etc, etc, and they think 'Sod it, cba, I'll just sell it on'?  That's what this sounds like to me.  The lameness worries me a bit though.  You'd need a vet to tell you if it's feet or something else.  The horse's issues might be able to be solved with some basic maintenance to teeth and feet, but you just don't know until there's been a proper work up.

It does also sound to me that among all that, the horse is also feeding off your nerves.  I remember from your other post that this is a bit of an issue.  Not a terrible one, but one you need to take a little time to work on. That's not going to do either of you any good.  It sounds like you could use more of a schoolmaster type.  Not a plod, just a horse who knows its job and will be more forgiving of you while you get to know it and get your confidence up more.  

Part of the joy of having your own horse is building up a real partnership with it.  It's mental and emotional; so much more than just finding some nice paces.

Honestly, is this horse partnership material for you?


----------



## Goldenstar (2 September 2016)

A lame horse needs a vet .


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 September 2016)

OP....... sorry, if I'm not reading this right then please correct me.

The horse has done two things, namely it swished its tail in your face as your were grooming her, and secondly it has stamped its feet when you've been around her. And that's all its done wrong, yes??

Sorry my darling, but you need to realise that this is what horses do!!

Horses swish your tails when they've got a fly or something on them, ditto stamping feet. As an aside, stamping feet, particularly if it is hind feet, can be a sign of feather mites (little horrible mites that get in the feathers and irritate the horse intensely).

But neither of these two things are anything abnormal - both are what horses do regularly!! 

The suspected lameness issue is another matter entirely. If you have any doubts re. soundness, you need to send the horse back - you say that you suspect the owner may be playing hard to get??? I am presuming this horse is on trial? PLEASE don't tell me that money has changed hands and that you've actually bought it - with the "agreement" that if you didn't gel you can send it back? Because frankly if that is the case, then I don't hold out much hope TBH of the owner taking it back, especially if they realised you were a novice and sold you a lame/unsuitable horse. It happens all the time. Please don't tell me that as a novice, you went and bought a horse without having it vetted? Always good to take a knowledgeable friend such as an instructor with you as well. 

OP - am trying to be charitable here, but you sound like you are very inexperienced and have some serious confidence issues. If you are committed to keeping this horse (and frankly, unless you've actually bought it, I think you'd be best to send it back pronto) I think the best plan is to get the vet to look at the horse as soon as practicable (ask him also to look at its teeth while he's there), and also get the farrier to check feet too. Also you may need to check the saddle fits correctly; all of this, plus worming and vaccinations, you will be responsible for checking on a regular ongoing basis.

re. your confidence issues: sorry I'm being hard here, but I seriously doubt whether you were really ready for horse ownership - if you're seriously scared by a horse swishing its tail across your face and stamping feet, that tells me that you are very nervous indeed, and this will be carried into your riding as well.

Sorry, I can't say this any differently or be any less harsh. If you haven't actually purchased it, and you can therefore send this horse back, then I think it would be best for all parties if you did so, and forget about owning your own horse for a considerable while yet until both your experience and confidence has built up.


----------



## LadySam (4 September 2016)

OP, any updates?  What have you decided?


----------



## EJR (4 September 2016)

Sorry don't get on here much. Thank you for all the advice it is much appreciated. 

The horse went back. It was a trial period with a deposit paid only. I know not to buy a horse without getting it vetted. It didn't scare me with her tail swishing/feet stomping it made me think she is uncomfortable with all other things tohether not those things on her own and it disnt scare me but apologies if I didn't explain that. That is absolutely not the reason I sent her back. 

Mijods...thanks for your feedback yes I am posting in the new owners section and I have stated I am a nervous person, however, I am not inexperienced as i have previously stated.  Owning a horse is not a decision I have taken lightly and something I have worked towards I wasn't asking if you think I'm ready to own when I know I am.


----------



## EJR (4 September 2016)

Sorry ladysam yes she was pawing the ground. I have taken your advice and have loaned a lovely schoolmaster who has been there and done that and he is absolutely lovely.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 September 2016)

Sounds like a satisfactory resolution to this. 

Fab!


----------

